# Don't use Geico insurance of you drive a Tesla



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

https://cleantechnica.com/2022/09/30/arizona-tesla-owners-say-geico-refuses-to-fix-their-cars/


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Every insurance company, not just Geico, will try to F its insured in any way they can…


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Geico sucks! I don't have Geico but I was in an accident with a person who had Geico. They assumed 100% responsibility yet I still lost everything. Worst insurance company to deal with ever!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Geico commercials are the best, but their insurance is subpar.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Geico commercials are the best, but their insurance is subpar.


That's the problem. They spend so much on marketing, I always felt that with their low rates there simply wasn't enough butter to spread into customer service, so I never have used them.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Geico makes mucho dinero $$$… it feeds Warren Buffet’s money needs when buying or investing into other businesses that Berkshire Hathaway owns.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> That's the problem. They spend so much on marketing, I always felt that with their low rates there simply wasn't enough butter to spread into customer service, so I never have used them.


For me, their rates were slightly higher but wasn’t getting anything more because of it. Like you said they spend so much on marketing. What good are all their commercials if they don’t attract or retain customers. It’s like Uber spitting out old drivers and constantly advertising to recruit new ones that don’t stay.

I tried them for year. While I never had a claim with them, I didn’t care for the rates and or customer service.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I used Geico WAY back in the last millennia when the gecko wasn't even a thing. Was fine back then. Haven't used them in 20+ years since then. My agent finds much better deals elsewhere.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I was considering it but after Elon’s Ukraine balderdash I will never buy a Tesla product.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The authors picture makes her look a psycho killer. 
Seriously though, the cost of repairing a tesla is obscene. It may be well designed to drive but it is not well designed to survive (the car that is) or repair. Having a roll cage or something around the 16k battery would go a long way.


----------

